# What is required to be provided in Rental Property



## Silver2 (1 Dec 2009)

After signed a lease:

However only when moved in realised there is nothing in the place, just basis furniture - Not even a kettle or bin, not even a teaspoon!!!!

Ripping- is there any items that have to be provided by a landlord, as it will cost alot to buy everything in..

Fool i know !!!


----------



## mercman (1 Dec 2009)

Hi Silver. Did you check the Inventory to seee if anything of the things you mentioned is in the property or listed. Normally for rental properties the basics are provided like a kettle, cutlery, kitchen appliances etc.etc.


----------



## sam h (1 Dec 2009)

I don;t know if there is a legal definition for furnished (maybe try the PRTB or Threshold to see what they advise)

I always understood the following:
 - Unfurnished : nothing other than fittings, but clean & painted
 - Furnished : beds, sofa, basic kitchen equipment (kettle, knifes, forks, plate, pots pans, bin....definately a teaspoon !!)
         I would not expect the following in a furnished place - duvets, pillows, towels, cleaning stuff (but I always leave loads!!), iron, vases/ornaments,    

These days, I find people tend not to want the cups, plates, kettle I leave (new, clean but not top of the range & prob not to their colour scheme!!) & they replace with their own - this may change again!!

Check out your lease & talk to your landlord - there may be a misunderstanding.  Last time I let, I didn't put in a table as the previous 2 tenants had removed them to use the space for other thing (there is also a good size breakfast bar in the kitchen).  BUT - I told the new tenant I would get a table & chairs or desk, depending what would suit them.


----------



## Silver2 (1 Dec 2009)

It was only after i moved in and lease signed that i noticed there was nothing in the place.

Contacted Landlord & got reply that only whats in the apartment is provided.

I would of thought that at least a bin and sweeping brush should of been provided, never mind the luxury of a hoover.

Just annoyed with myself really..


----------



## sam h (1 Dec 2009)

Very narrow minded of the landlord - how are you expected to use thing you don't have ??  (hence the reason I always made sure there were plenty of cleaning materials, hoover, bin brush etc!!)

Check with PRTB to see if there is a minimum level of "furnished" or were any of these items on show when you viewed the property?


----------



## Bronte (2 Dec 2009)

Silver there is no definition of what furnished is.  I supply all the things you mention, years ago I even supplied Duvets.  Nowadays most tenant's bring their own crockery and some want new beds/mattresses !  Sometimes a tenant will ask me for something specific which in general I've no problem providing, I remember an ironing board and clothes dryer recently and I got the couch and carpets cleaned for someone else.  If your landlord is not budging you don't have any rights on this.  If you're near Ikea in Dublin they have special starter sets of thing like dishes which are very reasonable priced.  Not sure where it's cheapest for kettles etc, try your local supermarket or Atlantic or Woodies.  

The landlord didn't set out to deceive you.  You're unfortunate that you didn't check what was included and you would have had more bargaining power before the lease was signed. 

I am surprised there is no bin.


----------



## delgirl (2 Dec 2009)

sam h said:


> Very narrow minded of the landlord - how are you expected to use thing you don't have ?? (hence the reason I always made sure there were plenty of cleaning materials, hoover, bin brush etc!!)


+1

Very short-sighted of the landlord indeed!  I always give a full starter set of cleaning materials as it's in my interest that the tenant cleans the house.

Bins are provided not only in the kitchen but in each bathroom with the written instruction in the lease that nothing is to be thrown into the toilets other than toilet paper and if they get blocked due to other 'stuff' being thrown in, they willl be responsible for the plumber's fee.

Ironing board is crucial, tenant's will iron on tables etc. if you don't provide a board and possibly cause heat damage to the surfaces.

Too late for you as the items apparently weren't on the inventory - did you get an inventory as part of the lease?  If the landlord were to provide these items at the beginning of each new tenancy, he/she would also be able to write off the whole value of the accessories, not just 12% per annum, against his tax return.

As previous poster said, you can get some really nice crockery sets in Ikea for very little.  It also might be nice to have some things of your own to make you feel more at home there.  Good luck with it.


----------



## Silver2 (14 Mar 2010)

Me again, I am looking for a bit of advise as my lease is now nearly up on this place - thank god.

I signed a lease for one year with a 6 month get out clause.

I contacted the PRTB earlier and as I suspected the landlords arent registered, even though the are own the whole apartment block.

What would you recommend doing in this situation as I cannot afford to lose my deposit and obviously the landlords are complete "tight" when it comes to these apartments.

Rent is due to be paid next week and this will be my  5th monthly repayment should I now write a letter stating that I intend leaving and how will the deposit be refunded?


----------

